# My Two Boys



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artemis & Justice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good looking Boys there !!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice resting on the couch in the RV.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your boys, they're so handsome.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pictures of your sweet boys!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Well, it wasn't love at first sight, but apparently Justice is growing on Artemis!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

*Happy Fall 2013*

Happy Fall from the Rice boys!

Take time to smell the flowers........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, love them.

Really love the one of them sleeping together, sooooooooo cute.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I always enjoy photos of Artemis and Justice.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Love the pictures especially the one of them sleeping "spooning"!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice says the duck must die before we can go to bed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Ok, now it's time to love his duckie....the split personality strikes again....heehee


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cute !!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So they both helped me for a while in the garden....... But then I was thrown over by both of them for a piece of rawhide!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The boys are so handsome!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My "helper" came back.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

You have such adorable helpers, how do you get any work done?


----------



## puppyrae9 (Oct 1, 2013)

Is Justice the little one?? They are both totally adorable!! How do you get anything done with their little faces around constantly! I bet they're a blast! Congratulations!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Your babies are beautiful and the pictures are great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> You have such adorable helpers, how do you get any work done?


With my littlest assistant digging at my side it isn't easy!







puppyrae9 said:


> Is Justice the little one?? They are both totally adorable!! How do you get anything done with their little faces around constantly! I bet they're a blast! Congratulations!



Yep, Justice is my baby boy. Constant entertainment!






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww, 2 handsome boys!!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice makes a great pillow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I'll be! Isn't that great. I'd love it if Pearl and Lila snuggled. That is wonderful they are doing so.well together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artemis showing off his BOO bandana








Justice stylin'








The Boys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AWWWWWWWW, they are beautiful; not very scary though...LOL!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Pretty sure my boys are embarrassed by this one....but they sure are cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

OK, I am jealous of the snugglers! I wish Lila would let Pearl snuggle, she seems crankier with her than before. What cuties!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> OK, I am jealous of the snugglers! I wish Lila would let Pearl snuggle, she seems crankier with her than before. What cuties!


Actually they don't snuggle a lot, just once in a while. Artie seems crankier since he's on chemo (I think the pref mostly).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Is Artie still doing well?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Is Artie still doing well?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes he is. 

Got his results from last week's bloodwork yesterday. 
WBC is up to 4.9, from a low of 3.8 (Normal 5.7-14.2)
Globulin is down to 4.7, from a high of 7.1 (Normal 1.9-3.6) 
Albumin is down a bit again to 2.3 (Normal 2.5-4.0)
Can't tell on the Segmented Neutrophils or the platelets  because my regular vet's lab uses a different value type? Darn, platelets was one I really wanted to know!

Still acting really good though other than his "crankiness" with Justice. Cornell's onco that I talked to yesterday (different from the first two I've seen.....grrrr...I like dealing with ONE person), said that if the crankiness was too bothersome they could adjust his Pred, but I'm wary as I don't want to upset the "treatment applecart", and risk Artie not doing as well as he could. Going to just hang in there until his next appointment and address my questions in person. :crossfing


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Look at those 2 sweet boys in their scarves. Glad to hear Artie is doing well on his treatment.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Mommy can we get up yet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artie getting morning loving from Daddy. Great bed head on DH too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice snoozing....Note Daddy's hand and Artie's paw....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

*Christmas Pictures 2013*

Artemis & Justice


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Snowy fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How sweet! So Artie is still feeling pretty decent? Happy enough to be playful, it looks like. How's he doing?


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> How sweet! So Artie is still feeling pretty decent? Happy enough to be playful, it looks like. How's he doing?


Tomorrow is our trip to Cornell for our 20 day bloodwork. Artie is still doing great. I'm going to talk with them tomorrow about the prednisone. We talked about lowering it because although he will play outside, he is reticent to play indoors and just wants Justice to leave him alone for the most part. We believe that is the Pred though so discussion will be about the pros/cons of a reduction.

More tomorrow. Hopefully tomorrows blood will be good so we can continue the Alkeran treatments.

Lisa & The Boys


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ooo, nice teeth, Justice! They always look so mean when they do that, but we all know they're just playing. I'm so glad that Artie is still doing well.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay yay yay! I wonder if the Pred is making him warm, making indoors a bit uncomfortable? Maybe he needs an ice pack on/in his bed once in a while? I am soooo glad to hear such good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed all the great pictures of your boys. 

I pray Artie continues to do well, best wishes for your trip to Cornell tomorrow.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Two happy boys. Justice with his worm toy, and Artemis using Justice as a pillow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cute photo!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a sweet big brother Artie
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Mommy's angels

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't you love it when they are like that? Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

*Mommy's boys enjoying the winter weather.....inside AND out!*

My boys loved the snow today!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

And then we took a little time for indoor shooting.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Look at those handsome boys. What great pictures. How is Artie feeling?


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Look at those handsome boys. What great pictures. How is Artie feeling?


Artie is doing well. He still seems to be handling the chemo well, we start another 10 day round tomorrow. As of his last blood work he is officially in remission, so hoping that he stays that way for a very long time.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That is so good to hear, keep it up Artie!!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Resting in Daddy's arms


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Artemis looks so much like Ax in this pic, it's scary! Same coloring, same coat, same build, same partial sugar face, same shaped head.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

*More winter fun*

The boys got to go out and have a good play after I got home from work today. Here a few of the better shots. Been having fun with the new camera so you all are going to be subjected to a lot of pictures!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!! Those boys are even more beautiful in their snow element.
They look so happy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous photos of two beautiful boys!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

*Rough-housing*

Couple shots of the boys out having fun. Justice is a little demon on legs and just loves to run. Artemis likes to "take Justice out" and sit on him, but then flips over and lets Justice on top. This snow was getting crusty so Artie was doing the high step when he trotted through.

Artemis started another course of chemo yesterday, but so far (as normal :crossfing) no ill effects. I'm planning on just staying on this path for a REALLY long time!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They look like they had a ball! I'm so glad Artemis is still doing so well!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

And one more picture (today) of the two furry loves of my life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your boys, love them.

Justice has gotten so big, he's such a handsome young boy. 

Great to hear Artemis is in remission and doing so well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

